# Pull plow on Wrangler



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone running one? If so, which one? Pictures?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I have never seen a pull plow on a Wrangler. Not saying it can't be done, just never seen one.


----------



## JCStrasser (Dec 11, 2005)

Might want to ask these guys- they seem to cater to residential and commercial

http://www.superplow.com/

John


----------

